

Feedback on my music start up :) - xerox02
http://songfountain.com/
Better url to start with: http://songfountain.com/site_feed
======
weirdcat
First impression:

To be honest, the site itself looks a bit amateurish -- weird or no padding in
the text boxes, cut off tags that don't fit into the .tags div, usernames
sticking out of the boxes (at least in FF on a mac), eg.
<http://songfountain.com/discussion/749>

The Site Feed arrow is below the fold on the home page, so my first thought
was I have to register to even browse the site -- you might want to promote
the feed more prominently to engage visitors before you make them join the
site.

Your tagline ("Song Fountain is the most effective way to discover new
music!") sounds too much like a marketing claim, especially since the site
doesn't look to be a major player and it's hard to believe it's more
"effective" than last.fm or Pandora.

In the video you're describing the functionality of the site like you would in
a technical manual. You might want to try to talk from a user's perspective
("How do I achieve this and that with Song Fountain?").

So there, that's my first impression. What are your plans about the site? Is
it a side project (for fun, not money) or do you want to make it big with it?

~~~
xerox02
Thanks a lot for the feedback, yeah the layout is in progress. Showing the
feed at first could be better for people to see first. I'll work on the video
too lol. It's serious.

------
weirdcat
Have you seen Dalton Caldwell's talk from Startup School 2010?

Part 1: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pshTi9dk7Bw>

Part 2: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TphryAOyY40>

In short: we all think creating a music startup is a fantastic idea, but it
really isn't. :)

------
stevenp
The use of "information highway" in your text is a bad idea. It's a cliché
that makes your site seem dated.

Also, the UI on the search dropdown doesn't make sense. You select a field to
search, but then if you start typing in the box you can't remember what field
you're searching anymore. Maybe you should just use a normal dropdown instead
of rolling your own.

~~~
xerox02
Yeah it is a bit corny lol. Thanks, yea that can be confusing.

------
xerox02
Better url to start with: <http://songfountain.com/site_feed>

------
xerox02
This is very impressive!

